# LGB Forney, pinout for the stock sound system cable?



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm installing a Aristo Revo for someone and would like to be able to power up and trigger the sound functions of the onboard OEM sound system. There is a 10 pin flat conductor cable that interconnects to the sound board and the mian board... Any body have the pinout for this 10 pin cable? I'm eliminating the main board as it was damaged, looks like it saw a direct short, any how we want to use the Revo to fire the whistle, bell and such as well as connect the chuff sensor.

Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Michael Glavin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Check George Schreyer's site, I think he has a schematic... 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg, 

Thanks for the lead, however I didn't note any info at Georges site on the 10 pin sound board cable... 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoops, for some reason I hallucinated, I saw SD45 instead of LGB Forney.









See if this link helps:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...tive-power*


Regards, Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg, 

Thanks again but still no joy... 

Michael


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael

Not sure that the following will give you what you're looking for, but take a look, you'll need to work your way through the topic because I doubt that your number of pages in the topic is the same as mine, however, starting with a reply dte/time stamped 18 Jan 2009 10:43 AM the drawings and pictures start. Hope it helps.









Dcc in Large Scale/Topic: LGB Forney DCC ready decoder install?[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael, this pinout of the 10 pin connector (from my web site) did not help? 

From the top: (for the picture on my site)

Black - PWR - (outside black 1st location on connector) 
Black - GND - (inside black 2nd location on connector) 
Purple- Front light (other connectors have had a white wire here) 
Gray - Motor + 
Brown - Track + 
Blue - Track - 
Green - Motor - 
Yellow - Rear light 
Orange - F2 - (not used for QSI) 
Red - F1 - (not used for QSI) 

This leaves the red and orange wires... as a possibility bell, whistle, chuff... I don't think they are necessarily on this connector... for sure 3 functions are not all on 2 wires... 

Are you sure that the triggers to the sound board come through this 10 pin cable? 


After reading the above thread, I am pretty convinced what you are looking for is not on the 10 wire cable. 


Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg, 

QSI???????? 

I'm looking for the pin-out for the LGB female/female 10-pin/10 conductor cable as used on some Forneys which interconnects the LGB sound board and LGB main PCB. This 10 conductor cable does it all, less the speaker connections. It maybe SUSI (2), power (2), chuff (3), bell/whistle(3). 

The cable/plugs looks like two of the more common 5-pin flat grey ribbon cables stacked on-top of one another at both ends. 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so it's not the 10 conductor cable shown... but I saw several places with the two 5 pin connectors... 

So it's not the "regular" 10 conductor cable... I saw your 5 and 5 in the link above... did not seem to be carrying the sound info either... 

Did you notice that cable in the previous link to that extensive thread? 

I guess no one has the info... 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Steve, 

Thanks for the link, alas the Forney depicted is not the same as the unit I have on the bench... 

Greg, 

Nope all is different. It may come down to simply replacing the sound with an aftermarket unit and offereing the OEM stuff for sale. 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, must be a different 10 wire/pin cable... 

Surprised no one has the info. 

What about Klaus? 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael

Again I don't know if this will get you what you wan't. It's a Massoth manual for their XLS sound decoder, however on page 13 section 3.3 they show a digram of their (Massoth) Item #8150501 - DCC Interface cable, which is used with the LGB 10-pin DCC interface, and the information seems to fit what you are describing. Take a look and see if it matches closer to what you've got, I know it won't be exactly the same because their sound decoder uses screw terminals so it's not going to be a female/female ended cable, but the information of what wire is carrying what may be of help if you cross-check where the wires go to on the decoder end.

Massoth XLS Sound Decoder PDF[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm no expert by any stretch, but in looking things over, to me it looks like the information provided by Greg is pretty much the same as what is given in the Massoth manual. With the exception of the different colors specified for the cabling, and the reversal of the F1 & F2 functions. So it would seem that the information as to what signal is carried on which pin would be correct regardless of the actual cabling type used (i.e. female/female, female/tinned wire for screw terminal, etc. etc.), going from the LGB DCC 10-pin connector to the decoder. Further, since Massoth if I'm not mistaken manufactured the electronics for LGB, and the publishing date on the Massoth XLS Sound Decoder is fairly recent (i.e. Jan 2010) the information should be correct.


Anyway I hope it's of help, I'm trying.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Steve, 

I really appreciate your help and interest in finding an answer. As you note Greg’s link is pretty much mono-mono with the Massoth info link you provided. The aforementioned links are for installing and linking an engine to a DCC Decoder, i.e., motor, track power and lighting. I’m looking for the cable/plug pin-out info that links the OEM main PCB to the OEM Sound Board, i.e., power, chuff sync trigger, bell trigger, whistle trigger and SUSI Interface I believe. This info is atypical when connecting aftermarket sound boards to a DCC decoder and or engine. In this circumstance all these sound board data inputs are pulled from the main PCB. 

I could always reverse engineer the main PCB, by following the traces and such, a flashlight shining through the board helps immensely in my experience; thing is it’s not as easy as it may sound and of course there is no guarantee I’ll not let the smoke either! Axel is a wise man, he suggested since the customer is not likely to be akin to paying for my effort to bag the lot ad use an aftermarket sound board and recoup the cost by selling the leftovers, sounds good to me…. 

All this work to install an Aristo Revo Train Engineer kinda reminds of the guys that shoehorn V8’s into Corvair’s or put small block Chevy’s in Model A’s… 

All that said it was equally fun and challenging installing the Revo onboard RX/ESC’s and smoke control boards in this guys LGB 0-4-0 engines (2017 and Porter), talk about little to no space to work with and the need to modify the motor blocks to isolate track power and motor power needs segregating same and adding a fourth conductor up through the top of the motor block where the other three conductors terminate and wires are attached. I made the effort to follow the original design verses cabbaging them up with wires and such, many LGB engines come with the four isolated power and motor conductors up threw the top of the motor blocks, this allows one to service the motor blocks easily verses soldering wires to the motor and the like. 

Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 20252 loco with the 10 pin cable running from the sound board to an adapter board and that is tied to the 55021 decoder. 

The 10 pin cable only has 8 pins connected. 

pins 1,3,5 go to the motor block as do pins 2,4,6. These are the standard LGB chuff and bell/whistle cables seen in Moguls and F7 diesels. 

Pins 7/9 are tied together on the sound board as are pins 8 and 10. These are the sound board power pins.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan, 

I'll take another look but last time I looked nine pins of ten appeared to be in play. I'm assuming of the 1,3,5 or 2,4,6 one is chuff and the latter is trigger for bell/whistle? The next question is what voltage does the hall effect chuff sensor operate with? I suppose I should have been less zealous and did a little more R&D and or probing before removing the boards. 

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My cable had pin 10 on the wire removed, but when looking at the sound board, pins 9 and 10 are tied together as are pins 7 and 8.


----------

